# Ky Peeps



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Where you all at?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

*Lexington nissan people?*

so, i didn't know anyone else in ky was into nissans! where you all hiding? lets hook it up now that school's out for summer thank god!!!!! talk to me........


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*hey jay this is my thread!!! lol*

burlington here...

who wants to race?bbq?hang out?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

email me sometime, i'm in lex. btw, you still have the ser throttle body?


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

yeah i still have the tb..its from a 93 se-r ....50 bucks+shipping....


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

ok, well i'll get back to you...i may not have the sentra for too much longer, it won't tow a 5000 lb boat!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I live in Lexington. Were any of you at Car Wars on the 5th?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i was there, but i didn't run.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

I'm over *right* next door to Ashland, KY.  

And yes, I was at Car Wars on May 5, and yes, I did run, and yes, I ran like complete crap-ola. We were shaking down the new turbo (T28) on my car that day. It had a total of 5 miles of run-time since the install before going to Car Wars. So, only 14s for me. 

Since Car Wars, though, my 1/8th mile ET has dropped by over 1/2 a second. So, the car is back in the 13s again @ 7psi. 

I'd be up for a meet. Next Car Wars is July 7, IIRC. sersam (on the www.sr20deforum.com boards) is in Lex, too.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

so, why don't all the ky peeps get together the day before car wars in lexington and have a cookout/clean/tune/whatever?!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

*wassup, western ky?*

as i am pretty new to the scene, i would like to see what western ky has to offer. if nothing, i guess i will have to travel to lexi and hook up out there. can't believe i'm the only nissan nut around this part.  SERprise, could you give more info on Car Wars. first time i've heard of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Check out the new thread.


----------



## JWolfe (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: wassup, western ky?*



mex6969 said:


> *as i am pretty new to the scene, i would like to see what western ky has to offer. *


I currently live in Lexington, but I'm originally from Madisonville. Where are you?

Sersam, thanks for the use of your yard the other day. Much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

wassup JingJing, Long time no see?!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

so everyone in lex needs to get together sometime!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey yall! Im from the Louisville area and just got into the SE-R sceen!Been a Nissan nut since 1991 when I bought a 300zx!I also have a Nissan Altima 3.5se and love every moment of both cars.Im looking forward to getting together with some of you people to chill!I just need about a 2 weeks notice before any events duee to my job!Got to pay for these cars!LOL ok C yall later! BTW LEX is a shor and fun drive for me,and a cool place to hang out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey i'm movin back to the louisville area in a few months. We should hook up. I got a few friends down there with some nissan's. I see you got an altima...you on altimas.net?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Sweet! Yeah just keep posting here and when you get back into town we will get together.I know a few Nissan freaks arround so we will throw a bash or something!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

jEzTeR's Nissan pics Whoot I got my pics on the form! Check em out! PeAcEs


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Florence here. just got the det swap runnning good. 

Brian


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

hey tuned200, next time your in lex, let me know, i'd like to see your car!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i will be at the next car wars in clay city. www.mpdragway.com a few of the sr20deforum guys go there, and i have to beat a 13.70. well see. let me know if you can make it.


Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

You all ready know each other, we all met at the May 5th car wars. lol


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i'll be at car wars. tuned200 got there just after i left, so i never did meet him. anyway, is your number the same still sam? i need to get in touch with you about some stuff...call me/pm me/whatever. lata


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

My number is the same, give me a call.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

*Moving to Danville*

Hey guys. Im moving to danville in a few weeks (with parents) Anybody from there or know where it is??


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah i know where Danville is!close to Springfield.Once you get to Danville, you go to Springfield then to Bardstown-then get onto the BG parkway to go to Lexington.Hopefully we can all get together in Lexington sometime soon for a Nissan car show!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

going that way to bardstown will take you on to louisville. if you're going to lexington, take u.s. 27 north, (i think its 127 into danville after you turn at the BP) and lex is only like 45 minutes. i'm in lex, if you're ever up here, let me know and we'll try and get some people together! sam and i have been trying!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

set up a meet. im sure people will come.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

There is a Nissan meet in Louisville on Saturday. Click here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

*Meet!*

This just in! Aug 18th(Sunday) 1:00pm at Tom Sawyer park in Louisville KY Import meet! Everyone must come Looks like its going to be mad fun. http://louisvillestreets.com/forums/index.php?s= this form is cool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm going to an autocross that day. Maybe next time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Any one think they will be there to support the Nissan's?  It sure would be cool if some of yall could make it!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

maybe, where is sawyer park? i'm pretty familiar with louisville so where abouts? i'm from lex, so its not far at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*directions*

OK-The park is off off the Geen Snyder. If you come down I65 south then go east on 265(Geen Snyder) to Westport Rd. exit #32. Take Westport rd. west.Go 2 lights and turn Left on Fry Hills ln.Then the park is on the Right about 3/4 to 1 mile down Fry Hills ln.--- If your sure that youll be coming down and arnt clear on my directions pm me and ill hook it up better!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

You need to have something in or around Lexington. To go to Louisville you have to take a day off. 
I know my way around pretty good now. (just moved back a few months ago) I actually live just outside of Harrodsburg, but its closer to Danville. I used to live pretty close to where i live now. But that was a long time before i started driving. Kind of had to re-learn most of the streets.
I like taking 68 to get to lexington. much faster and much much more fun. Unless i get stuck behind some old people but ill take my chances.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I used to live in Lexington until a bout two years ago. Now I'm in Ohio. There were a lot more Nissans down in Lexington than there are here. I worked at Glenn nissan for a little while, even.
Anyway, don't have a point, just saying hi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

The Louisville Streets Nissan club are meeting on the first Sunday of each month(in Louisville)With the exception of next weekend.Due to labor day we will be meeting on the 2nd sun next month!Let me know if your interested in coming down its mad fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Anybody up for racing on the 1st? Car Wars in Clay City.
more info and a little more


----------



## WeB_GuY (Aug 17, 2004)

*omg...*

wow.. i though i was the only one even NEAR here that was into imports (mainly nissans). My name is stuart, i live in Lancaster,KY (about 3 minutes from Danville when im going 110mph :thumbup: ) I would love to meet up with some of you guys sometime. I have a 1992 nissan maxima, you can check it out on car domain (http://members.cardomain.com/web_guy) tell me what you think!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

where did you dig up this? i think im the only person from this thread who still even halfway posts. its a week from being 2 years since someone posted in this.
I live in harrodsburg. but im actually a little closer do danville. 
and there are always import people around, just have to find them. the reason nobody in lancaster is into imports is that there is nobody in lancaster.  but harrodsburg isnt much better. mostly (hate to use this term) rice. Since my SE-R has been down i havent cruised around danville. just hit super wal-mart and get outta town. i ride my bike through there all the time though. ride 127 south through liberty or 150 through crab orchard and all that mess.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

whats up man? still don't have that beast running?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sup peeps ft. campbell here......
I have 2 other guys who I hang with who have sentra's lemme know if anything good is going down around town....


chris


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> whats up man? still don't have that beast running?


no. :thumbdwn: i bought a bike and have been riding all summer. i finally have something in common with my dad, so ive tried to make the best of it. 

i bought a new outlet pipe (remember how the origional was hitting the x member?) but it doesnt fit right either (hits radiator) but is a lot more simple and maybe it could be made to fit or have someone make something to work. if you have any ideas, let me know. i really miss my car. and the '99 just isnt as fun to drive. 
i found an ecu but havent bought it yet, kind of waiting to see about getting all of this stuff figured out. 
ever get rid of your 4 door? give me a ring sometime. i can now ride to lexington on $.75 worth of gas!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

just started school today, so time is tight. anyway, we can probably finish it sometime soon with all the parts amassed...anyway, still have the 4 door, and an Explorer just like my old one. if nobody buy's my car i might just have to turn it into a drag car, i don't know. we'll see what happens. later.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey is there any nissan clubs around this area??
give me a shout if so


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

NICO has a pretty good size presence in KY with a lot of members in Louisville and surrounding areas.


----------

